# Sonata (Piano) - Your opinion



## Mussco (Jun 8, 2018)

I just released my first Symphony on my YouTube channel.
I would like to hear your opinion and feedback.
Thank you!

1st movement: 



2nd movement: 



3rd movement: 



4th movement:


----------

